# Form a circle!



## macdevster

When directing students to form a circle, can one say "Образуете круг"?


----------



## Vadim K

*Образуйте* круг!

But it is better to say "Сделайте круг!" или "Давайте сделаем круг!"


----------



## esperansa

Встаньте в круг.
Давайте встанем в круг.


----------



## Maroseika

macdevster said:


> When directing students to form a circle, can one say "Образуете круг"?


Just to specify:
образуете - Plural Second Person Future (You will form a circle);
образуйте - Plural Imperative (Form a circle!).


----------



## macdevster

Maroseika said:


> Just to specify:
> образуете - Plural Second Person Future (You will form a circle);
> образуйте - Plural Imperative (Form a circle!).



Thanks!  That's my French interference when I'm teaching Russian -- happens too often.  And thanks to all for the quick replies.


----------



## esperansa

As a side note, "образуйте круг" sounds somehow stilted to me.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Maroseika said:


> Just to specify:
> образуете - Plural Second Person Future (You will form a circle);
> образуйте - Plural Imperative (Form a circle!).



And what Plural Second Person Present would be?


----------



## Drink

Ben Jamin said:


> And what Plural Second Person Present would be?


You have to use the imperfective verb: образо́вываете

I know it's a mouthful.


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> And what Plural Second Person Present would be?


Образовать is the Perfect verb and therefore it has no Present Tense forms.


----------



## Rosett

esperansa said:


> Встаньте в круг.


Самый лучший ответ, не ломающий язык.

"Встаньте, дети, встаньте в круг,
Встаньте в круг, встаньте в круг!
Жил на свете добрый жук, ..."


----------



## esperansa

Rosett said:


> Самый лучший ответ, не ломающий язык.
> 
> "Встаньте, дети, встаньте в круг,
> Встаньте в круг, встаньте в круг!
> Жил на свете добрый жук,...."


 замечательная детская песенка.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Maroseika said:


> Образовать is the Perfective verb and therefore it has no Present Tense forms.


But you have certainly an imperfective verb that is used to express the present tense of the perfective verb, as is the case with most Russian (and Slavic in general) verbs?


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> But you have certainly an imperfective verb that is used to express the present tense of the perfective verb, as is the case with most Russian (and Slavic in general) verbs?


Yes, but the imperfective "counterpart" is not a form of the perfective verb or a part of its paradigm, this is another verb with its own set of temporal forms. So the (formal) answer to your question form what Plural Second Person Present would be, is "the verb образовать has no such form".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Maroseika said:


> Yes, but the imperfective "counterpart" is not a form of the perfective verb or a part of its paradigm, this is another verb with its own set of temporal forms. So the (formal) answer to your question form what Plural Second Person Present would be, is "the verb образовать has no such form".


Well, I'm quite well informed about the lexical system of perfective and imperfective verbs, so I expected an informative, and not a formalistic answer, and at least an answer to my reformulated question. But if you mean that I don't deserve one ...


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> Well, I'm quite well informed about the lexical system of perfective and imperfective verbs, so I expected an informative, and not a formalistic answer, and at least an answer to my reformulated question. But if you mean that I don't deserve one ...


I'm afraid it's mostly a dispute about terms. Perfective verb has no sense in the Present Tense and therefore has no Present forms. To express the Imperfective variant of the action expressed by the Perfective verb, we use another - Imperfective - verb, in our case - образовывать, as already explained in the post # 8.


----------



## Drink

Ben Jamin said:


> Well, I'm quite well informed about the lexical system of perfective and imperfective verbs, so I expected an informative, and not a formalistic answer, and at least an answer to my reformulated question. But if you mean that I don't deserve one ...



I had already answered your question in post #8.


----------



## macdevster

Rosett said:


> Самый лучший ответ, не ломающий язык.
> 
> "Встаньте, дети, встаньте в круг,
> Встаньте в круг, встаньте в круг!
> Жил на свете добрый жук, ..."




That's awesome!  Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## esperansa

macdevster said:


> That's awesome!  Thanks for sharing this.


Это что-то замеЧтательное и невообразимое. 
Кроме того, можно сесть в круг (сядьте в круг) и построиться в круг (постройтесь в круг), зависит от того, каким образом должен быть сформирован круг из студентов.


----------

